
Macy’s to Close 100 Stores as E-Rivals and Discounting Hit Legacy Retailers - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/12/business/macys-q2-earnings-store-closings.html
======
davidf18
I'm curious about the loss of jobs with this trend of brick and mortar retail
being replaced by Amazon and discounters. 100 stores is a sizable number of
retail clerks and other jobs. They closed 43 last year.

